# Recording of Wittenbecher's arrangement of Mahler's Adagietto?



## Alberto1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Are there any professional recordings available of Otto Wittenbecher's arrangement of Mahler's adagietto?*






Thanks


----------



## chasm (May 18, 2011)

*live recording*

I played this, with Kathron Sturrock at the piano, in the closing concert of my festival on Wednesday last week, and it was broadcast by Radio Scotland:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0112znp/Classics_Unwrapped_Loch_Shiel_Festival_part_1/
Hope the link works, and that you enjoy it!


----------

